# Anyone currently studying at Birkbeck?



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2012)

Thinking of doing an evening course or two this autumn at Birkbeck and was wondering if any urbanites are studying there, and how you've found it (in terms of quality of teaching and courses)?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2012)

not exactly current - I'm nominally on the roll, but the last module at this level (Certificate of HE) was before Christmas.  Currently contemplating signing up for a degree course come Autumn, the main sticking point is whether I'm going to be able to move back to London by then.

I've been doing History (mainly the stuff that used to be London Studies) and broadly pretty impressed with the teaching, although have had the same tutor for a lot of it.

Quite a reasonable cross section of people, although (on the 'certificate' level, which you can sign up for one module at a time) a relatively high age profile - quite a few retired people.

Don't know how the new fees structure will affect things.

The admin side of things has occasionally left things to be desired, though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The admin side of things has occasionally left things to be desired, though.


I found that side a nightmare. A total nightmare. In the end I packed in the course because I was supposed to be doing it for love but all I had was stress. Not informing me when term started or giving me any info at all other than I'd been accepted on the course (it wasn't that it had got lost in the post, they hadn't sent anything out). Enrolling me on the wrong course, refusing to accept they'd done that, not apologising when they found out that yes, they had. Booking me in for lectures simultaneously in two different places, being unable to sort me out with library access, also my course massively overbooked so that many students had to sit on windowsills or the floor.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 9, 2012)

Another thing about the useless admin was they were unable on two occasions to correctly input my bank details and then got arsey with me about it with threatening letters.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2012)

Wow that doesn't sound good! When was this, recent as in last couple years?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2012)

@ mrs magpie's experiences


----------



## Rebelda (May 17, 2012)

Oh boy, wish I hadn't seen this thread. Am starting an English Lit BA in October  Am actually excited though, in a belly-knot of worry way.


----------



## IC3D (May 17, 2012)

You don't need to enrol if you fancy a meal or a cheap drink in the bar  I've been looking at a few courses too lately. My mate took the proverbial with his fees so anecdotally I wouldn't worry on that score.


----------



## Thraex (May 18, 2012)

I was thinking about doing Latin there, butthe fees were over £300; I've since found another place which _seems_ to be of a good standard for over £200 cheaper.


----------



## Rebelda (May 19, 2012)

Just to add, I have managed to get myself in touch with the (very nice and helpful) course administrator as I've had a few questions. She is fast to reply to emails and has much knowledge! I'm hoping this will help me bypass the admin chaos that definitely exists at Birkbeck.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 30, 2012)

£1.50 pints in the student bar on a Friday night. Not too many other places in London will give you that. 

I am in the middle of my exams on a Masters course there at the minute. Getting cunted tonight because I am physically mentally and emotionally broke. Have done my fith exam since last monday and have another on Friday. Two more still to do after all that.

But its a mixed bag. Most people have jobs so the socialising is a bit limited, but the people there tend to really really want to be there. The classes are often full of people with lots of experiance related to the topic and older students fit in pretty great.

It has an increadibly good reputation for teaching and has some decent research.

Also it tends very heavily towards the post grads.

I have had a good time here, although I may have other words come 16:30 Friday. But my exam room in only about 80 meters from the pub...... so well fill in the blanks yourself.


----------

